# Document checklist for Spouse Visa



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

So relieved to finally be composing this! 

Please review my list and let me know if I am missing anything.
We completed and paid for the application online 03.08.2013. I am flying out with my son and the documents next week and my husband will be attending the biometrics/document drop appointment on the 19th, so this week is my last chance to get everything correct and together. 

*Personal Details (Applicant)*

VAF4A Family Settlement Application
VAF4A Financial Requirement and also Sponsor Undertaking form SU07/12
Letter of introduction
Passport
Birth certificate
Passport photos x2
Preferred flight details
*Personal Details (Sponsor)*

Sponsor’s certified copy of passport bio page
Sponsor’s photocopy of birth certificate 
Appendix 2 form
Supporting letter
*Finance – Category A*

Employment letter from recruitment consultant manager
Original Employment contract
Payslips for last 6 months (28th January 2013 – 28th July 2013) – 26 in total
P60 showing income from September 2012 – March 2013
Breakdown sheet of weekly pay and total earnings (January 2013– July 2013)
6 months of original bank statements (July/August 2013 was printed in branch and stamped by an employee)
*Accommodation*

A letter from my housing association confirming details of my property, tenancy and the rent, current residents and consent for my husband to move in
Copy of original tenancy agreement 
A letter stating details of last rent increase
Proof of address: Council Tax bills for current and previous years, letter from Barclays bank where I hold another account, letter from HM Revenue and Customs for 2013-14 tax year
*Proof of Genuine Relationship*

Original marriage certificate
Photographs with details of each picture on the back of the sheet (30?)
Breakdown sheet of all flights made with dates and duration
Receipts/Itineraries for all flights made by sponsor (May 2009-August 2013, also included details of our forthcoming flight as I have not seen my husband since June 2012 and don't know how long a decision will take for him to join us)
Entry stamps in passports for Sponsor and son 
Some receipts for money sent to applicant to help support him
Call records from applicant/sponsor, screenshots of Skype/Oovoo/Facebook/Emails/MSN/What's App/Blackberry messenger spanning 2009-2013

Everything has been photocopied.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't need birth certificates. Your pay slips should be sufficient without having to include a breakdown. As well as having your bank statements stamped you should have a letter from the bank verifying authenticity. Are some of the photos from the wedding? Other than that it looks fine.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Nyclon. 

I included the breakdown because I am paid weekly and paid a week in arrears, I thought it would make things a little clearer? 

Ok, I will enquire about the letter regarding the statements, it is on headed paper if that's any better? If my next statement comes before I leave then I will just add that instead. 

Yes, there will be 4 wedding photos.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Thank you Nyclon.
> 
> I included the breakdown because I am paid weekly and paid a week in arrears, I thought it would make things a little clearer?


It will likely be disregarded. They've seen it all and should be able to figure it out.


> Ok, I will enquire about the letter regarding the statements, it is on headed paper if that's any better? If my next statement comes before I leave then I will just add that instead.


As the statements aren't original there but stamped copies there should be a letter signed by a bank official verifying their authenticity.



> Yes, there will be 4 wedding photos.


Good.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Nyclon. I will head back to the bank today.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What nationality is your husband? Unless you have been advised by a visa agent to include form SU07, it is unnecessary.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

He is Jamaican. I don't think I would need it, but I planned to have it ready anyway.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You don't need birth certificates. Your pay slips should be sufficient without having to include a breakdown. As well as having your bank statements stamped you should have a letter from the bank verifying authenticity. Are some of the photos from the wedding? Other than that it looks fine.


hello every body please im new member there I need help for my spouse visa well i will apply soon , im from morocco and my husband is British 
this is all document I have if i miss something i wich someone could help me 
my sponsor had 
-6 month of bank statements
-6 month of payslips 
-letter of work showing how much he got per year which is 21600 pounds( before tax )
- letter of landlord 
-tenancy agreement 
our lower said that we don't need the inspection report of housing cus my husband live alone in this property is not shared house .
-council tax 
-bills of water 
-TV licence
-bills of telephone 
-prove of our relations ( Viber conversation , Skype screen shoot, tango , Whatssap more than one year )
-ticket of our holiday in turkey and Kurdistan for seeing his family 
- our pictures of weeding ,honeymoon,mor than 400 pictures
- my English certificate I get 90 that mean im in b1 leve;
- he had some saving about 2000 pound


----------



## Aliali2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that's enough to prove your relationship is genuine


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

zineb said:


> hello every body please im new member there i need help for my spouse visa well i will apply soon , im from morocco and my husband is british
> this is all document i have if i miss something i wich someone could help me
> my sponsor had
> -6 month of bank statements
> ...


p60? Job contract


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

thanks you a lot Aliali i need just be relax can u answer me please for that. we have support letter about our relationship and also I included my diploma which i had (beautician) plus now i study graphic designer ......
now i am scare just about p60 that we do not have for this news job cus my husband just start work in this company in August 2013 but my lower said its fine if he do not have this p60 what u think please i need answer for be relaxe


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

*hie*



Sel said:


> p60? Job contract


well p60 my husband have for last year 2012-2013 he worked part time but for this new job he just started from august so how u can advice me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't include P60 if it doesn't even partially cover the period of employment you are relying on. If it does but the amount is below the threshold, staple an explanatory note.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Don't include P60 if it doesn't even partially cover the period of employment you are relying on. If it does but the amount is below the threshold, staple an explanatory note.


hie Joppa i was waiting ur answer that mean i cant apply now ? 
until i get p 60 in April for this new job but why some lower said that dont be big problem if we don't have 
- what about if his boss of the company do estimation for his income /


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need to wait for your P60 in April/May. 
Letter of employment and signed contract should answer the question of income.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No need to wait for your P60 in April/May.
> Letter of employment and signed contract should answer the question of income.


we have just letter of employment  but its showing every things tax how many hour he works per week ...................
u think its necessary to get contract of work ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only if it has been issued.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Only if it has been issued.


THANKS you alot joppa for ur support


----------



## abci (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Nyclon,
This question is actually coming late because I have submitted fiancé visa application and sent my documents to Sheffield.
I included all the required documents, but didn't include SU07 form and proposed flight itinerary in the documents I sent.
Could this negatively affect my application?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

SU07 is not a requirement for spouse/fiance visas, however some countries have been known to be difficult and demand the sponsor completes it. I completed to prevent any delays but it should not impact upon your application. 

Flight itinerary isn't necessary either, just helps to evidence your preferred date of travel.


----------



## abci (Feb 24, 2014)

OrganisedChaos said:


> SU07 is not a requirement for spouse/fiance visas, however some countries have been known to be difficult and demand the sponsor completes it. I completed to prevent any delays but it should not impact upon your application.
> 
> Flight itinerary isn't necessary either, just helps to evidence your preferred date of travel.


Thanks for the info, at least I'm a bit relief now while waiting for decision to be made on my application. Because it will be more painful to be refused visa only for reason of not including the SU07 form and proposed flight itinerary.


----------



## jbleu (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Joppa, 

Could I send additional documents after I have submitted my settlement visa application to Sheffield?

My concern is the employment letter from my sponsor- I want to send an addendum of that letter that will state more information about his position on his company --it was signed with the company letter head by his company HR, stating that he is a current employee of company XYZ.

If salary information or start date information is not included in the letter, could this negatively affect my application? All of his payslips and p60 originals have been included in my original package..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jbleu said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Could I send additional documents after I have submitted my settlement visa application to Sheffield?
> 
> ...


You can't send additional information after you have sent the application and supporting documents.

The letter of employment should include:

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment; 
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and 
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

All you can do now is wait. They may decide that they have enough information or they may contact you and ask you supply additional information.


----------



## jbleu (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you Nyclon:fingerscrossed:
I hope they DO contact me..


----------

